# mullins fiest



## Jerry Gann (Oct 20, 2011)

does anyone have a full mullins fiest in georgia ? I have a reg. female and i am hunting a male to breed her to.  thanks.


----------



## fishfryer (Oct 20, 2011)

Don't know the breed,educate me please. Pictures always a good idea.


----------



## Jerry Gann (Oct 20, 2011)

mullins fiest are used mostly squirrel and coon hunting.


----------



## shortgo (Oct 20, 2011)

look on squirrel dog central jody mullins just had a post o there with a bunch of dogs. you can get in touch with him there.


----------



## Jerry Gann (Oct 20, 2011)

jody mullins lives in Arkansa. that is a long drive.I thought someone in Ga. might have one.


----------



## state159 (Oct 20, 2011)

There should be plenty of them in Tennessee. That is where Jody used to live. Put a request on Squirrel Dog Central and I'll guess you should get some responses.


----------



## Jerry Gann (Oct 20, 2011)

*Mullins Fiest*

this is a mullins fiest - hopefully if I've been able to add her picture.


----------



## Doug B. (Oct 20, 2011)

That's a good looking dog!


----------



## fishfryer (Oct 20, 2011)

Thanks for posting a picture. That is a fine looking dog! What are the breeds in her ancestry?


----------



## Jerry Gann (Oct 21, 2011)

This female has all of Jody Mullins old stock in her. Big Joe,Whiskers,JoLean,Sparkles,Sissy, she is a very good bred female. Her sire is High Water Sport Of Mullins and her dam is Kentucky Kate Of High Water.


----------



## Melvin4730 (Oct 21, 2011)

Bill Barger might know where you could find a Mullins feist to breed to her.

Bill Barger 865-882-5425


----------



## Jerry Gann (Oct 21, 2011)

What bloodline squirreldogs do the other ga. hunters have? I must be the only one hunting a Mullins fiest. I have two other fiest that I'm hunting also.


----------



## rage (Oct 21, 2011)

i have a mullins and riverrun cross


----------

